# Wifi Extender dropping connection



## Naven_Naidoo (Mar 12, 2011)

Afternoon

I have a Linksys WAG120N wifi modem and it's range was limited. To cover my whole house I got a Belkin N300 wifi extender. Setup was simple and it worked fine for an hour. After that I couldn't connect to the extender, only the router itself.
Other times I can't connect to the router and most times I can't connect to both. I can see the extender always but it gives an authentication error when I try to connect.
Now for example, I cannot see the modem's wifi network, only the extender but I cant connect to it. I switched the extender off and reset the modem and now I'm fine to connect to the modem.
Both the modem and extender are on channel 11. I used the InSSIDer app to find a position for the extender where it measures -69dbm and put it there. Both networks have the same password but different names.

What could be the problem?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i would move to a signal of around -60 rather than -69 as if it drops below -70 can be an issue 

also check the main router is not on auto channel select and is on a channel where there is no interference around the router and also you will need to look at the extender position - post an inSSIDer from both positions 
i have also found turning wide band off helps - may also show 40/20 mhz - use 20mhz

it may also be worth looking to see if there is a firmware update for the extender on the belkin site 
we need the exact model to be able to help here

here is a very good article on setting up an extender 
How to setup a Wireless Repeater | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Naven_Naidoo (Mar 12, 2011)

I have the Belkin N300 range extender.

I moved it to closer spot. It worked fine the whole day but when my sister's smartphone tried to connect she got an authentication error on both networks (extender and router). Then I had the same problem. I rebooted both router and extender and now we are fine for the time being.

I noticed the light sometimes turns solid amber and other times solid blue (on the extender). It's closer now (~-60) and both the modem and extender are on channel 11 - is that okay?


----------



## Naven_Naidoo (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay, I'm having issues again. The connection is fine for 15 minutes or so, then the light starts blinking amber (even though I'm right next to the modem), then I lose connection to both the router and extender. I have to reboot both and the cycle repeats itself.

I even updated the firmware but that didn't help. I also reset to factory default and tried both setup methods again before that. No luck.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

it may be an issue with the extender -as its new , i would contact the manufacturer 
if its about 6 feet away from the main router and you are having issues - it does sound like an extender issue


----------

